# SMALL PULLEYS NEEDED



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I am contemplating the construction of a cable car, Rigi type. There are some very interesting videos on Youtube showing fairly intricate models of a few. I could make my own tower wheels/pulleys, but I thought of first finding out what is on the market. Does anyone know of a source for such items?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This could work for you. One hub for the Rigi pulley and a second for the motor pulley.
Electronic Goldmine Pulley


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, 
Take a look at this idea. I think a screen door wheel would work that you can pick up at Home Depot. 

http://robroy.dyndns.info/KAP/pulley.html


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 6 small pulleys, but I'm sure that you don't want them...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 05 Dec 2010 09:44 PM 
I have 6 small pulleys, but I'm sure that you don't want them...  Look out ..Shad pulled a funny....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't egg him on...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 05 Dec 2010 09:44 PM 
I have 6 small pulleys, but I'm sure that you don't want them... 

Shad, thanks but no thanks. I already have three Padova's, and my wife often says that she has four.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 05 Dec 2010 08:51 PM 
This could work for you. One hub for the Rigi pulley and a second for the motor pulley.
Electronic Goldmine Pulley 




Thanks. This might work well for the intermediate towers. http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G14943


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 07 Dec 2010 09:19 AM 
Posted By toddalin on 05 Dec 2010 08:51 PM 
This could work for you. One hub for the Rigi pulley and a second for the motor pulley.
Electronic Goldmine Pulley 




Thanks. This might work well for the intermediate towers. http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G14943




I'll probably get a couple for myself. I measured the Ridi-Duos at 3" across. IIRC the pulley is 2-1/4" in diameter. That means with a pulley at each end (one in each tower), that the two baskets would have 3/4" of clearance as they pass each other without the need for additional "spacer" pullies.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is what I meant to use the small pulleys for. There are several versions on Youtube. They all seem to use a rather robust cable.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm thinking of the larger pullies on the ends for my needs. One side/pulley would house the motor/electronics assembly and the other side/pulley would be spring loaded to keep tension on the line. The motor could rub directly on the pulley if it had a "tire" or could use a belt drive on the second groove. A 555 chip would add an adjustable delay for passenger loading. When the rigi-duos come in to "roost", they would just push on a switch with a long activation lever that would reverse the motor and reset the delay. The cable can be a piece of wire cut to size and soldered into a loop. I can get everything from Goldmine.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I like your idea of the car hitting the switch to reverse the mechanism.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

try your local marine shop for pulleys small sail boats use them or model yacht supplies most are S/S incased in plastic easy to open and use other wise turn them up in a lathe or a drill press like i do , out of the white nylon plastic chopping boards used in kitckens or plastic suppliers I use to use the pulleys out of old vcr units to use in my model boats RAdio shack etc caferacer


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Now, here's an impressive model.


----------



## Hamers (May 11, 2009)

Try Meccano pulleys I have found some for a crane I want to build... Got them on a auction site for a few dollars.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting that vdeo Dan. That was something special.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Email PSME via thier website http://www.psmescale.com/ 
They have listed in thier catolag a wide variety of pulleys but it's available only through the mail. They do respond quickly to email requests and questions though.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Email PSME via thier website http://www.psmescale.com/ 
They have listed in thier catolag a wide variety of pulleys but it's available only through the mail. They do respond quickly to email requests and questions though.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 12 Dec 2010 09:56 PM 
Now, here's an impressive model. 



Now that was a cool video, Thanks.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

With all the rain we've had, I've been indoors working on my projects. This is for the RigiDuo. I purchased two of the machined aluminum pullys ($5 each) through Goldmine as well as their 6 volt solar powered geared high torque motor/gear/pully assembly complete wiith solar panel ($25). This thing has so much torque that even with just two AA cells, it easily runs the RigiDuos. My system gears it down even further. All other pullies/parts were made from leftovers/plastic wheels, which are unlimited in supply.

The end housing the motor and its pully assembly:
















http://www.largescaleonline.com/eim...uo_011.jpg" />
















http://www.largescaleonline.com/eim...uo_010.jpg" />

The assembly at the other end is used to tension the cable to compensate to stretch. Again, I used one of the Goldmine alluminum pullies and railroad wheels. The wheels are mounted to the Trex using 1" long 6-32 machine screws/washers directly into the plastic axles. It helps if you take a screw with the head cut off chucked in a low speed drill to "pre-tread" the axles to ease their installation. This assembly was mounted to a piece of Trex (simulated wood) that has 1/4" thick "waxy plastic" walls. The inner chamber make it easy to work with.
















http://www.largescaleonline.com/eim...uo_006.jpg" />
















http://www.largescaleonline.com/eim...uo_009.jpg" />

Tensioning is accomplished using a "capstan" that has a spring that is actually situated within the Trex. A slot was routed in the top and bottom and a screw that protrudes through the slot serves as the axle for the capstan. A front plate (not shown) holds the spring and capstan toward the foward side of the assembly tensioning the cable. I actually "torched" the spring to reduce it's tension a bit.
















http://www.largescaleonline.com/eim...uo_001.jpg" />
















tp://www.largescaleonline.com/eimag...uo_008.jpg" />

Brass, "wear plates" were cut and rivited in place to keep the sliding axle assembly from digging into the Trex. Fender washers ride along the greased wear plates on both the inner and outter surfaces to keep the sliding assembly from torqueing/tweaking at an angle, rather than sliding. These will be held firm with lock nuts/jam nuts (not shown) located within the Trex. The screw/capstan axle passes through tjhe back end of the spring.















http://www.largescaleonline.com/eim...uo_014.jpg" /> 

Access holes were added behind where the horizontal pullies ride and the inner section was routed to allow access to the verticle pullies located along the front sides.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds good, but your photos didn't show on your reply


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 22 Dec 2010 06:05 PM 
Sounds good, but your photos didn't show on your reply










I know, but after three or four attempts to get them all to display, it gets old.

I know how to do it, but this web site is just ridiculous to try to post pics, that after 1/2 an hour, I just say forget it, which is why I usually don't do more than a couple pics at a time. 

If you go to the "other" site, they display beautifully using the same image code


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Dan, how large is this outfit you are building? Ozark miniatures has a number of pulley's of different sizes. See if they meet any of your needs. www.ozarkminiatures.com 
Ron


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 22 Dec 2010 06:36 PM 
Posted By Madman on 22 Dec 2010 06:05 PM 
Sounds good, but your photos didn't show on your reply










I know, but after three or four attempts to get them all to display, it gets old.

I know how to do it, but this web site is just ridiculous to try to post pics, that after 1/2 an hour, I just say forget it, which is why I usually don't do more than a couple pics at a time. 

If you go to the "other" site, they display beautifully using the same image code as used by most web sites.



I upload photos to my web space here on MLS, then it is much easier to insert them into your post.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Ron Hill on 22 Dec 2010 06:54 PM 
Dan, how large is this outfit you are building? Ozark miniatures has a number of pulley's of different sizes. See if they meet any of your needs. www.ozarkminiatures.com 
Ron 


I hadn't thought of them Ron. I'll take a look see.


----------

